# Horror Convention near Vancouver BC?



## Vancouver (Sep 5, 2007)

the only thing i can think of that is kinda ok here is "Fright Nights" at Playland...

There are numerous Halloween Parties at Night Clubs all around...mabey Hotel Vancouver might have a thing going on too?...not sure

When it comes to Halloween here, its a bit pathetic..we dont even have a Spirit Store and we have only 2 Spencer Stores in the lower mainland (Langley and one in Lougheed mall)...dont even mention Bazaar Novelty, they are a hudge rip off and have crappy stuff!


----------

